# Vader�s Blind Review



## churchpunk

*Vader's Blind Review*

So Jt's make a wish was that I send him a blind sampler. On this thread he will post reviews of cigars 1-5 and will try to guess what cigar he is smoking. I am very excited for this. The package went out today so he should have it within a couple days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> So Jt's make a wish was that I send him a blind sampler. On this thread he will post reviews of cigars 1-5 and will try to guess what cigar he is smoking. I am very excited for this. The package went out today so he should have it within a couple days!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you are the one that had a package originate in Kent OH...defense system is up and running.

Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> So you are the one that had a package originate in Kent OH...defense system is up and running.
> 
> Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


Yes that's me. Also included is an encrypted message for the desk of Vader himself. Make sure that the droids bring this message to you directly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This should be interesting 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

I love watching these blind reviews/samplers! I bet JT gets no more than 2 correct. After all, CP works at a cigar lounge so his selection is vast.
Gonna be interesting to watch the Dark One stumble, LMAO!


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> I love watching these blind reviews/samplers! I bet JT gets no more than 2 correct. After all, CP works at a cigar lounge so his selection is vast.
> Gonna be interesting to watch the Dark One stumble, LMAO!


I'm looking forward to this too. Having done one of his blind, I'd love to see if he finds something new to enjoy.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## huffer33

This will be great fun - in.


----------



## JtAv8tor

LeatherNeck said:


> I love watching these blind reviews/samplers! I bet JT gets no more than 2 correct. After all, CP works at a cigar lounge so his selection is vast.
> Gonna be interesting to watch the Dark One stumble, LMAO!


You are being very optimistic I would be shocked if I get one right !

Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


----------



## churchpunk

@LeatherNeck @poppajon75
This is something I really worked out in my head. There are some (no defining numbers) that he should absolutely get. I'm testing his recollection. There are some (no defining numbers) that he for sure won't know and probably won't find again, but will be absolutely phenomenal. I'm testing his pallet. And there are some (again not defining quantity) that are enjoyable and affordable. I'm testing his bias torwards high end cigars and hoping to show there are sticks that are indistinguishable from the expensive sticks that we all assume should be leagues better. Looking back I should've stuck a Gurkha in there to see what would happen, but there's always next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I will probably start with one of these this evening as I want to make sure I have time to not rush a smoke 


Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## JtAv8tor

Haha testing my recollection, If I have slept since I experienced something good chance I forgot what that something was. 


Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

*Vader's Blind Review*

Alright kicking it off with number 1



















#1

Thought at first a Corto but fort light told different,

Much more pepper, still not convinced it's not a Corto from warped as yet.

As I got into the second half I am now convinced it's not a Corto, much more blunt flavor and the pepper has lingered a bit longer than in a Corto. That being said I am starting to lean more toward something in the Tatuaje line, perhaps a tattoo or even a surrogate of some sort.

Good bold flavors not overly complex but not simple either. Good construction and burn, does have a tad bitterness to it still probably could have used a couple more weeks rest or I was smoking a tad fast trying to get a feel for what it was.

In the last 3rd the pepper picked up taking me further away from thinking it was a Corto. Still some nice flavors and a nice heartiness to it, almost has me thinking DPG line but still leaning toward for of the Tatuaje side of the house.

Overall a good smoke, and if I had eager I would say in the Tat family (surrogate, tattoo)



















Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## JtAv8tor

*Vader's Blind Review*

For some reason it won't let me upload the nub pic but it was tasty enough to break out the Modus

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## JtAv8tor

So I actually had a dream about this cigar last night...and in my dream I realized I had left out another possible identity.

A CLE Prieto would probably be my top choice for this one...


Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> So I actually had a dream about this cigar last night...and in my dream I realized I had left out another possible identity.
> 
> A CLE Prieto would probably be my top choice for this one...
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


The fact that you dreamt about it cracks me up. Sorry I havent revealed it sooner. Nashville has been keeping me busy. Number one was actually true to your first instinct. A warped Corto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

churchpunk said:


> The fact that you dreamt about it cracks me up. Sorry I havent revealed it sooner. Nashville has been keeping me busy. Number one was actually true to your first instinct. A warped Corto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote @JtAv8tor. .....say it isn't so!....musta been a baby!
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> The fact that you dreamt about it cracks me up. Sorry I havent revealed it sooner. Nashville has been keeping me busy. Number one was actually true to your first instinct. A warped Corto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, I figured you were busy kinda surprised it was a Corto as it had much more pepper than I am used to, but the flavor kept pulling me back to that. Curious to as if you know the age on it 

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> No worries, I figured you were busy kinda surprised it was a Corto as it had much more pepper than I am used to, but the flavor kept pulling me back to that. Curious to as if you know the age on it
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


I know that I didn't purchase it. But it's been sitting in my humidor for probably 5 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Had me some breakfast, a couple pots of coffee and now it's time for #5 to meet the flame...thoughts and review soon

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Rondo

LeatherNeck said:


> I bet JT gets no more than 2 correct.


I say one or less.
And I'm willing to bet with another Brother:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to stock up on jiffy pop!

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rondo said:


> I say one or less.
> 
> And I'm willing to bet with another Brother:vs_cool:


Well I already got one in the ballpark but can't claim it as a win since I didn't stick to my gut on the first impression

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## BigPuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Well I already got one in the ballpark but can't claim it as a win since I didn't stick to my gut on the first impression
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Puff U's rules are the same as SAT rules. Every time you get one wrong, you get a negative. This is my 3rd semester in NOOB 101. @UBC03 said if I fail 1 more time, I have to take the non-accredited Puff 100 :crying:


----------



## JtAv8tor

BigPuffer said:


> Puff U's rules are the same as SAT rules. Every time you get one wrong, you get a negative. This is my 3rd semester in NOOB 101. @UBC03 said if I fail 1 more time, I have to take the non-accredited Puff 100 :crying:


Last time I stepped into an academy it didn't go so well










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## JtAv8tor

#5

Pre light draw is good, no flavors noticeable.

Very mild off the bat, well mild to me in that the pepper is minuscule, hints of some cocoa, a bit of some vanilla. Good burn and draw through 1st 3rd. Leaning toward a diesel cigar as I am starting to get that tell tale hint of citrus from most AJ blends.

Middle has a much more citrus to it burn continues to be beautiful,

Stayed consistent for the most part, the rest the way down to the nub, citrus increased. Going to stay with it being an AJ blend most likely a diesel.

Overall a good cigar, not overly complex but not one dimensional either, subtle hints of vanilla and cocoa kept it interesting.










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## LeatherNeck

Well, how bout it @churchpunk; is he close?  @Rondo, what are your terms? You take the under (0-1) and I take the over (2+)? How about a blind 5er for the winner?


----------



## churchpunk

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, how bout it @churchpunk; is he close?
> @Rondo, what are your terms? You take the under (0-1) and I take the over (2+)? How about a blind 5er for the winner?


I'm still on my way home from Nashville. I think I know which stick #5 was but I'm worried I might have it switched with #4 in my head. Waiting til I get back to the house to double check for the reveal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> I'm still on my way home from Nashville. I think I know which stick #5 was but I'm worried I might have it switched with #4 in my head. Waiting til I get back to the house to double check for the reveal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries man travel safe

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> No worries man travel safe
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Finished my turn to drive a couple hours back. Been sitting in the back seat... bored as hell. Already smoked two cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> I'm still on my way home from Nashville. I think I know which stick #5 was but I'm worried I might have it switched with #4 in my head. Waiting til I get back to the house to double check for the reveal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice way to string us along.....

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## churchpunk

GOT14U said:


> Nice way to string us along.....
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Haha playing hard to get. Sadly it works way better on y'all than it does on the ladies...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, how bout it @churchpunk; is he close?
> @Rondo, what are your terms? You take the under (0-1) and I take the over (2+)? How about a blind 5er for the winner?


How confident are that you can make out 5 mystery sticks? Want to make a side bet?


----------



## Rondo

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, how bout it @churchpunk; is he close?
> @Rondo, what are your terms? You take the under (0-1) and I take the over (2+)? How about a blind 5er for the winner?


Sounds good to me, Brother.


----------



## Olecharlie

Just starting reading this thread tonight, pretty injunctive, can’t wait to see the outcome. Good luck JT, if I got one right it would be all Luck!


----------



## churchpunk

I was right about what number 5 was. But better safe than sorry. I thought that's what it was but I was questioning myself when you said you were picking up citrus. I've never noticed that in one of these before. May be a difference in pallet. Very interesting indeed.
Oliva Series V
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

I am glad that you mentioned the burn though, because out of all the cigars I’ve smoked I’ve noticed that Oliva has the most consistently even burn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olivia’s and AJ’s are all the same....right? Great thread by the way!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> I was right about what number 5 was. But better safe than sorry. I thought that's what it was but I was questioning myself when you said you were picking up citrus. I've never noticed that in one of these before. May be a difference in pallet. Very interesting indeed.
> Oliva Series V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, been a long time since I had smoked a V, either way with this one I knew I had smoked it before, just couldn't really put the finger on where.

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Very cool, been a long time since I had smoked a V, either way with this one I knew I had smoked it before, just couldn't really put the finger on where.
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Well.... there's only one other cigar left that I figured you might know. So unless you surprise me, I think @Rondo is gonna win that bet. I enjoy the V, it's a popular sell at the shop. Excited to see what you smoke next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, how bout it @churchpunk; is he close?
> @Rondo, what are your terms? You take the under (0-1) and I take the over (2+)? How about a blind 5er for the winner?


Love the spirit of keeping these blind 5ers going. They are probably my favorite threads to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

*Vader's Blind Review*

It's hard, I am sure certain smokes some people can nail on the head regardless of bands, to me there are so many variables that from on day to next a cigar can taste different. For each of these I am trying to smoke it on a clean pallet and have it be my first cigar of the day.

Who knows although still trying to figure out which end to cut on #2 lmao

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> It's hard, I am sure certain smokes some people can nail on the head regardless of bands, to me there are so many variables that from on day to next a cigar can taste different. For each of these I am trying to smoke it on a clean pallet and have it be my first cigar of the day.
> 
> Who knows although still trying to figure out which end to cut on #2 lmao
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


I put it in the bag with the end you cut facing up. Make sure to savor every bit of that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> I put it in the bag with the end you cut facing up. Make sure to savor every bit of that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That may not help since I took it out and looked at it...haha

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> That may not help since I took it out and looked at it...haha
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Hahahahahaha someone screwed the pooch on that one... well make a guess and hope that it doesn't make a difference (I don't think it will)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

churchpunk said:


> Haha playing hard to get. Sadly it works way better on y'all than it does on the ladies...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya they like ya easy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck

BigPuffer said:


> How confident are that you can make out 5 mystery sticks? Want to make a side bet?


Brother, I couldn't pick out the flavors of a Snicker bar if I had the wrapper in my hand. I like to bet on other people (even if @JtAv8tor sucks at it) not myself.:wink2:



Rondo said:


> Sounds good to me, Brother.


Looks like I need to gather up some Gurks and 5 Vegas for you buddy. :frown2:


----------



## BigPuffer

leatherneck said:


> brother, i couldn't pick out the flavors of a snicker bar if i had the wrapper in my hand. I like to bet on other people (even if @jtav8tor sucks at it) not myself.:wink2:


lmfao!


----------



## JtAv8tor

*Vader's Blind Review*

I overthink it, main reason I wasn't guessing a Corto was because I thought surely he wouldn't send me something I smoke almost daily

Should have gone with my first gut instinct

Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> I overthink it, main reason I wasn't guessing a Corto was because I thought surely he wouldn't send me something I smoke almost daily
> 
> Should have gone with my first gut instinct
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Haha that's the exact reason I sent it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I learned from my participation in this same format. I went 0/5 and my least favorite ended up being an Opus X.
It’s not about what you know, it’s about verification of what you like and discovering new smokes.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alright broke out #4 today.




























Straight cut, little loose on the preflight draw was worried it would burn too fast. But soon after lighting it was showing that that was not going to happen.

1st third had a good amount of spice, flavor was great and burn was razor










I had an idea on what this was before even lighting it but tried to keep an open mind so not to taint my judgement. After the first third my gut knew what it was and it performed and tasted just as I thought it should.

Continuing into the second half it had the tell tale indications of a Pete Johnson cigar, the pepper took it up a notch the after taste was there and it made me realize I need more of them.

Finishing up in the final third it had a mild burn issue that requires touching up but the pepper continued and the compl city of the flavor was there.

Went on to the nub but ended up going out on me and didn't want to risk a burnt mustache relighting and the wife was ready to head to Walmart.

That being said I am going with this being a tat tenderloin.

If I am wrong I will be shocked, I will say this one tasted as though it had some rest on it for sure and not a recent release of the line.










Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> I learned from my participation in this same format. I went 0/5 and my least favorite ended up being an Opus X.
> It's not about what you know, it's about verification of what you like and discovering new smokes.


I know what you mean. JT slipped a Atabey in my blind 5er. It was a good smoke but for me its not worth what they ask for them. I have seen others who didn't like Opus smokes. I think without the bands I focused more on the actual cigar. I didn't have a band to suggest what it should taste like. The band my subconsciously sway our opinions because we think that particular brand has its own specific notes.


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Alright broke out #4 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight cut, little loose on the preflight draw was worried it would burn too fast. But soon after lighting it was showing that that was not going to happen.
> 
> 1st third had a good amount of spice, flavor was great and burn was razor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an idea on what this was before even lighting it but tried to keep an open mind so not to taint my judgement. After the first third my gut knew what it was and it performed and tasted just as I thought it should.
> 
> Continuing into the second half it had the tell tale indications of a Pete Johnson cigar, the pepper took it up a notch the after taste was there and it made me realize I need more of them.
> 
> Finishing up in the final third it had a mild burn issue that requires touching up but the pepper continued and the compl city of the flavor was there.
> 
> Went on to the nub but ended up going out on me and didn't want to risk a burnt mustache relighting and the wife was ready to head to Walmart.
> 
> That being said I am going with this being a tat tenderloin.
> 
> If I am wrong I will be shocked, I will say this one tasted as though it had some rest on it for sure and not a recent release of the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


I'm gonna start by telling you wrong. That stick is one of my absolute favorite everyday smokes. When we have them in stock we sell them at the shop for a mere $8 a stick. I talk about them a lot on here. And have been blessed to have a couple guys on here do their research and send them to me. You ready to know what it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> I'm gonna start by telling you wrong. That stick is one of my absolute favorite everyday smokes. When we have them in stock we sell them at the shop for a mere $8 a stick. I talk about them a lot on here. And have been blessed to have a couple guys on here do their research and send them to me. You ready to know what it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow had me fooled for sure, had all the signs of a Tat and given the pigtail cap I would have gone on thinking just that. See what happens when I stick to my initial thought.

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Wow had me fooled for sure, had all the signs of a Tat and given the pigtail cap I would have gone on thinking just that. See what happens when I stick to my initial thought.
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


It's a Luchador by Sam Leccia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> It's a Luchador by Sam Leccia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that being said it was the first of those I had ever had, as well very workout similar to the Tatuaje Tenderloin profile IMO

Well done sir

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## csk415

churchpunk said:


> It's a Luchador by Sam Leccia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leccia has some great smokes. Was it the El Hombre size?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Either way I will be on the lookout to snag some of these to put into the Humidor for when I have a tenderloin craving since you can only get those at events, price pint is about 2/3 the cost as well


Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## churchpunk

csk415 said:


> Leccia has some great smokes. Was it the El Hombre size?


Sure was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Whelp...that sealed the deal for me @Rondo. (Thanks a lot JT! Lol)
Send me your addie brother. The ones I send you, no need trying to guess the brand. A short review and overall opinion will be just fine. And since you love Lancero so much, I'll be sure to send you all Gordo. LMAO


----------



## Matt_21

Love these threads.
I see so many Id like to try and it's nice getting a little review without knowing what it is.
Some reviews you see all have the same thing for profiles and makes you wonder if theyre not all looking to see what the other tastes and just go with that.
Great work Churchie


----------



## Rondo

@LeatherNeck
Necky, How about you forward those smokes the troops serving our country.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Rondo said:


> @LeatherNeck
> Necky, How about you forward those smokes the troops serving our country.


I sure can brother! I'd be honored. I'll add a few extra "guards" in there as well; you know, to make sure they arrive safely.:wink2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

I wanted to try and give another of the last 2 a go today but sinuses and pollen are messing with me. I might take one for this week. 


Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## Hickorynut

churchpunk said:


> It's a Luchador by Sam Leccia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really appreciate the info and eye openers you re bringing to the masses!


----------



## churchpunk

Hickorynut said:


> Really appreciate the info and eye openers you re bringing to the masses!


I love cigars. They are a source of peace for me. Nothing makes me happier than sharing every little piece of information I learn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

@JtAv8tor still anxious for you to hit that number 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> @JtAv8tor still anxious for you to hit that number 2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep just my Humidors moved into the new place today, will get the last 2 taken care of soon 

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep just my Humidors moved into the new place today, will get the last 2 taken care of soon
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


I'll help move some for ya. What's the address?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> I'll help move some for ya. What's the address?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice try...I may be tired and born at night but I wasn't last night...

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice try...I may be tired and born at night but I wasn't last night...
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


I'm starting to believe that half the reason you moved is because you helped Mario hit me and you're afraid of retribution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

*Vader's Blind Review*



churchpunk said:


> I'm starting to believe that half the reason you moved is because you helped Mario hit me and you're afraid of retribution.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Yes, Lord Vader. Sorry, Lord Vader.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> Yes, Lord Vader. Sorry, Lord Vader.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My actual reply got dropped but bear in mind I still have your address 

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## churchpunk

JtAv8tor said:


> My actual reply got dropped but bear in mind I still have your address
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Haha what was the actual reply. The video clip was terrifying enough...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

churchpunk said:


> Haha what was the actual reply. The video clip was terrifying enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That I still have your address , and my arsenal is now relocated and I have no more munition purchasing restrictions....

Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> That I still have your address , and my arsenal is now relocated and I have no more munition purchasing restrictions....
> 
> Sent from the new Imperial base of operations.


Hello....Cigar Aquisition Disorder Hotline, how can we help you today Jason.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## churchpunk

Hickorynut said:


> Hello....Cigar Aquisition Disorder Hotline, how can we help you today Jason.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


New favorite post of all time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy63

This test is like a 5 part mini series that suddenly goes on hiatus 3 episodes in. The network isn't sure when the last 2 episodes will run. Lol.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sorry gents, I have not forgotten about this. Soon 


Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------

